# Bitte Testen!!!



## Dok (20. März 2004)

So leute die neue Boardsoft ist soweit fertig!!!

Ich bitte alle einfach mal drauf los zu testen damit wir evtl. Probleme jetzt FESTSTELLEN und BEHEBEN können!!!!

Folgende Dinge sind noch in Bearbeitung:

Die komplette Sprachdatei
Die Hilfetexte
Die Grafiken sind noch englisch

Bitte testet alles was euch unter die Maus kommt. Und gerichtet uns ALLE Fehler!
Dazu habe ich ein Forum im Bugbereich eingerichtet (ganz unten) das "Bugreportforum".
Bitte macht für jeden Fehler ein eigenes Thema auf und beschreibt ganz genau die Fehlermeldung und nennt den Style bei dem das passiert ist! Außerdem euren Browser + Version und Betriebssystem.
Wir werden die Themen einzeln abarbeiten und was dazu schreiben!

Danke und viel Spaß!


Ihr findet das Forum unter:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/vb3/index.php

Sollte jetzt alles gut gehen werden wir die neue Soft in der kommenden Woche einsetzten!


----------



## Brummel (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*

Hallo Dok,

was hat es denn mit der " Gruppenmitgliedschaft " auf sich, die ich in meinem Profil sehe? Ansonsten, wenn sich das mit dem Speed noch bessert, sieht`s wirklich gut aus.
Alles Gute für Dich,

Brummel


----------



## Truttafriend (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*

hab mich auch schon gefragt.
ich vermute das ist die deutsche Übersetzung für Messenger wie ICQ AIM und sowas. Wenn du dort angemeldet bist siehst du dort die Kontaktmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Brummel (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*

Ach so, hätt ich fast vergessen, gibt`s die Funktion "Alles als gelesen markieren" nicht mehr? 

@Trutta,
na ja, wenn`s nur das ist, ICQ und sowas nutze ich (noch) nicht

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Truttafriend (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*



			
				Brummel schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, hätt ich fast vergessen, gibt`s die Funktion "Alles als gelesen markieren" nicht mehr?
> 
> @Trutta,
> na ja, wenn`s nur das ist, ICQ und sowas nutze ich (noch) nicht
> ...



Doch gibts Brummel. Guck mal ganz oben in der neuen Navigationsleiste unter Nützliche Links

Gefunden?


----------



## Dok (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*

Es gibt hier die Möglichkeit öffentliche Gruppen anzulegen. Aber dazu kommen wir später noch wenn das andere soweit fertig ist!


----------



## Brummel (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*

Oh, Asche auf mein vergilbtes Haupt, hab gar nicht gesehen daß man das "aufklappen" kann.  ;-) 
Danke für den Wink, schon wieder ein kleiner Schritt zum Durchblick. )

Gruß Brummel


----------



## theactor (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*

HI,

gravierende Fehler sind mir noch nicht unter gekommen...
Aber wenn die Arbeiten jetzt soweit abgeschlossen sind dann würde die Die Geschwindigkeit doch Sorgen machen; trotz ADSL dauert der Aufbau (oder das Antworten) z.T. bis zu einer Minute...

Oder seid Ihr noch am Werkeln?!

Super ists so oder so!


----------



## Truttafriend (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt hier die Möglichkeit öffentliche Gruppen anzulegen. Aber dazu kommen wir später noch wenn das andere soweit fertig ist!




Danke Dok #h 

@Sönke

die Arbeiten dauern noch länger. Das ist noch nicht fertig, der Chef wollte uns aber nicht so ganz nackt im Regen (ohne AB) stehen lassen.
Performance kommt später. Erstmal muss alles funzen.


----------



## Brummel (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*

Hi theactor,

ich hatte heute sogar eine Mail im "Briefkasten" in der stand, daß nach Beendigung des Umbaus der Speed wieder im normalen Bereich ist. 

Gruß Brummel   #h


----------



## Dok (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*

Es wird wohl noch fast bis morgen dauern bis alle Scripte durchgelaufen sind. 
Zu den Scripten auch noch fast 200 User online...... da hat der Server viel zu tun!


----------



## theactor (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*

Hi,

das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht!
Für die neuen Features ("Nützliche Links"  :l und all die anderen Supi-"DropDown-alles-ist-einfacher-Menüs") warte ich gerne!

Also ich bin jedenfalls jetzt schon Fan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße von
Sönke  #h


----------



## Truttafriend (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*

Dok, lass dich bloss nicht wurmen von den vielen "Anfragen" warum das Board hinkt.

Das wird schon jeder verstehen #h


----------



## KaulBarschKing (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*

Schließe mich Theactor und allen anderen Speedjunks an... 
Dachte schon das board wär down..


----------



## Nick_A (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bitte Testen!!!*

Hi Dok,

kann es sein, dass irgendein Problem mit den "neuesten Beiträgen seit dem letzten Besuch" gibt ?

Als ich mich heute um ca. 18:00 Uhr kurz angemeldet habe, hatte ich noch über 320 neue Beiträge aus ca. 117 Threads...als ich jetzt "aktualisieren" gedrückt habe (wie sonst auch) sind es leider "nur" noch 124 Beiträge aus 54 Threads  :c

AAAAAAGRH...jetzt sind die ganzen Beiträge von heute nacht bis 18:37 Uhr weg und ich muss mich "manuell" durch alle Kategorien durchkämpfen  

Das neue Layout und die Funktionen gefallen mir aber soweit sehr gut !!! #6

Freue ich mich jetzt schon auf die "alte" Performance...aber ein besser langsames AB als gar keins !!!  :q

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------

